# plants that can live in high ph



## patricka (Mar 24, 2011)

hi,

I would like to setup a 7.5 up to 8 PH small tank and I was wondering what plants would be happy in high PH?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Most plants will be fine.


----------

